# two "ready" does, same stall?



## katydidit85 (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought two does (sisters actually) from a goat breeder friend, who had them in with a buck at the exact same time. They are both within a week of kidding... and both first time freshers.

I have a 10x20 "barn" stall that I planned on using as a kidding room... is it going to be a problem housing both of the girls in there together to have their kids? They have never been separated, but the more I read, the more I'm getting scared that it isnt a good idea to let them kid in the same area. It would be (nearly) impossible to divide the barn into two sections with this short of notice. Because they are due within the week, I have them permanently in the barn... their pasture has too much access to predators, and I'd rather not be surprised by babies wandering their acre hill. 

Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated! This is my first experience with kidding... and I want to do this as right as I can.

Thanks guys


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its not likely any harm will. The area you speak of sounds more the big enough for 2 mamas and their babies. The only problem I see happening is when one kids the other may try to steal the babies. This happens more often when they kid within a day of each other but I have had dam try to steal kids from first fresheners weeks after they have had their kids. Grant, this happens more often if the kids are pulled and bottle raise. But anything else I dont see any real issue but just keep a close eye on them. You just never know what a first freshener will do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say go with what works. Have them together initially and if there are any problems, be prepared to separate.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They will do just fine together. I always put a pair of sisters in the same open bldg.
Only problem ever encountered was if one kids a few days ahead of time; the kids want to help. For that I bring in a box to put them in when auntie goes into labor.


----------



## katydidit85 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy response!

Should one of the does "steal" one of the others babies is it really a huge deal if she is also producing milk? Would that only be an issue if she already has twins/triplets? And if that does happen, do I need to assist in milking the mother that had her kid taken?

Just want to be prepared for any situation, and know when to interfere!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they look or act close, I recommend separation at that time.

If you don't, there will be confusion. Assisting is best to ensure they get colostrum.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The stealing of babies causes lots of stress on the mom who had the kids stolen but I wouldnt worry to much about it. Just give it a shot and you should be just fine. Oh and its not a good idea to leave odd number of kids on a doe. 1 kid = lopsided udder for sure. 3+ = dam working way to hard to feed that many kids. You can leave em on for around a month before the kids start taking everything she is producing. We like to pull the odd numbered kids either right away or up to a week.


----------



## katydidit85 (Aug 5, 2013)

Would I just be wiser to suck it up and set up a temporary fence between them to make my heart a little less uneasy? And if I did do that, at what point after kidding can I take it down and let them all cohabitate in the barn?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do that, especially if you yourself fear, a bad outcome. Which is wise IMO

Rule of thumb for me is, 3 days of bonding time, I will go longer, if I have a weak kid, not nursing well on their own or momma is a first timer still learning.
After I know they have all bonded and nursing well. I will allow everyone together. I will keep an eye on them and check bellies to ensure they are OK.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it should be fine. We had four does kid in the same pen on the same day. We had only thought one of them were going to kid but they weren't that close so we didn't move them. Then we get back and three of the four does have kidded and one is in the process of kidding. No one stole anyone's kids and they were all to occupied with there own kids to think about the other does. As soon as we got there we dried off the kids and wrote down who's was who's and then put them in with the other young kids. That was one crazy day!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We have had that happen a few times  Its all good unless one of them was a higher ranking boss and then she would try to chase the others off. To which we would have to move em. When a boss wants an entire lean too for herself, she gets it!!!  But what happens more often then not is the other moms will try to help clean the kids from another doe and that is just not acceptable here. Its just a left over reaction from working on the commercial farm.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

katydidit85 said:


> I have a 10x20 "barn" stall that I planned on using as a kidding room... is it going to be a problem housing both of the girls in there together to have their kids?


It could be a major problem, it just depends on the doe. I've got does that will not allow another doe or other kids within an area similar to your stall until their kids are about a week old. I can only suggest that you be diligent and do what you can to be there when they kid so you can separate them if there is a problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am giving advice on never say never. 

It can happen, that a Doe disowns her kid(s), from being nervous, being a First time momma and confused or another Doe can steal a kid. 
I rather not take that chance if at all possible. I can only give this advice and hope each uses their best judgment. 

I know some have good luck with it not happening, but, do you know for sure, one momma had a single and the other had twins but 1 kid manages to go to the wrong momma so the single now has 2? Especially if it has been a while, we do not know what has happened in that time.

Say 2 Does kid at once, one kid manages to crawl through the other Momma's afterbirth or fuids. The wrong momma smells her own smell excepting that kid, the wrong kid. This Doe may already have 2 of her own and now has three.
The original momma most likely will not accept the kid back after. So it is a bad scenario. 

I know that some births at the same time can go OK. But, there are those too that don't. You may in some situations get a disowned kid by all momma's, if the right/wrong situation happens.

I had 2 boer sisters, that kidded at the same exact time, they were on a 8 acre pasture. Where did they pick, well, the same exact spot. One sister was pushing the other stared, then, she actually went right next to her sister touching her. I had to move one in the barn, as I seen issues could arise there. 
All I can say is, never say never.


----------

